# UPDATE on Oreo



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, sha baby I got him home he is resting right now with his leg all wrapped up.....But the news isn't to good....

Results:::Oreo has complete transverse fracture of the distal diaphysis of the radial and ulna. Lateral displacement of distal segments.( Meaning the two bones right above his elbow are 100% completely broken, making the bones overlap eachother.)


Treatment:: he was able to align the break and splint it...bad news doc says that with little bones and bad breaks like this the muscle pulls causeing the bone to snap back out of place...we go back on weds. to redo xrays and if it stayed set then awsome will just resplint and continue with weekly visits till the vet sees calcium spots meaning the bone is trying to heal the break. as long as it stays in the right spot were good...but bad news doc said 50-50 chance the muscle will pull causeing it to slip out of alignment so he gave me a few options to think over and discuss with hubby...They are....

1. he can try pins bad thing is where the break is he would have to place a pin in the elbow and it is a stronge possibility the pin may cause damage to that area(so i really dont like the idea of a what if option, it would be about 800 dollars plus extra xrays weekly on top of today and he would work with me on payments)

2. we can go to a vet who specializes in ortho,(which can run into the thousands) or he can try to get me in with a college like LSU vet department(he talked about the specialist and the school having more up to date technology and expalind something simular to the pins but more like a plate, cost would still be high being it is more detailing surgery, and equipment. Specialist being very expensive, college falling in the medium area but it would be a long drive back and forth weekly if we can get in, The college's usually have waiting list, but it is an option)

3. If the bones slip keep a splint on to keep the break stable and allow it to heal not properly aligned, but the bottom of his leg would turn out( the though of him being disfigured scares me, 

***I asked so many questions like will he have long term suffering?vet assures me once it heals in that way Oreo would not have pain it would be just as if he was born that way,,,,(my thoughts are but he was not born that way)
****If there is any chace of athritus? he said this way or the other ways when they have any breaks there is a chance.
****
(If we opt for this we will go in weekly for xrays and rewraps and monitor the healing process, Doc said he will not charge me for the weekly visits or the wraps, but being he shares his office i would pay for the xrays but he is going to bring the cost down for that, today was a total of 451)))

(((bad thing if we chose this option their is between a 5-10% chance the bones do not attach to eachother and in some cases the leg may need to be aputated, just the thought has me crying))))

I just have this sick feeling and i think of all the options and its like my mind is thinking in circles, maybe it just all this worry, no sleep not to mention being so upset at my niece and her daughter my great neice for being so heartless...I am going to make my husband call her tonight or tomorrow because I just can't talk to them right now....(sick feeling in my stomach)

Tomorrow will make 16 years of marriage, and in 16 years we have went on 1 weekend get a way without the kids, last week hubby all on his own went and made a second honeymoon for this weekend , he booked the rooms, made a list of places to bring me, he even talked to my mom to watch the kids and a friend to petsit, it was all hush hush, and he planned to surprise me in the morning with the news, but after talking to the vet this morning he had to tell me, in 16 years this was the first time he didn't depend on me to set everything up I am so crushed because I can't leave Oreo like this and crushed that he went through so much to surprise me for the first time in 16 years.... 

I will let everyone know what the vet sees on wed....but please do not hesitate to give me opinions, It may help they may be something I haven't thought of and may give me some things to think about...

Thanks so much,,,,,sorry I seem to be babbling, I did that alot today

Shawn


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

UGH. I'm in tears sharing your pain and fear, 
and feeling so horribly RAGED I can't think. 
I honestly feel sick in my stomach.

I need to think about the choices, and will comment later.
I am so $#@$%@#$%@ angry I can't make any useful comment.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I keep thinking about the comment your sister made and just wonder how heartless someone can be when they see what has happened to that poor pup and heard the screams? I am just at a lost at the lack of heart there? I know some people are not animal people but to know that the animal was in such pain, shouldnt that warrant some sort of compassion? :-(

As for your husband it was so sweet of him and to know that he did that for you as a suprise should be so special to you even though you cannot make the trip. Can any of that trip money be refunded and possibly help you with the vet expense?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I am just catching up on this thread and I'm so speechless right now. I'm so very sorry that this happened to you. I know you are asking for advice and you don't need to hear us rant but the thoughtlessness imposed on you during this tragic situation is unspeakable. I wouldn't hesitate to use the college. My vet recommended that when my girl was dying and needed heart surgery and they did accept me immediately. It was to no avail as my Bam was too sickly but after doing some research I realized how up to date they are. Is this your sister or brother's daughter or your hub's??? Just curious. I know you weren't asking for money but how about some human compassion? My heart, thoughts and prayers are with you. Animals can live a brilliant life without a leg if it comes to that (I pray it doesn't). So sick for you and your family right now. Poor hub goes to that effort, uh, this whole situation just blows!!! Please keep us updated and know that we are here for you.

I wish I had better words to give you.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i am so beyond upset and angry. i am so sorry you have to go thru this. i hate it when people do not take responsibility for their (or their children's actions)


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

My heart breaks for you and for Oreo. You must feel under so much stress right now trying to make the best decision for everyone. I will pray for you to make the right decision and I will pray for Oreo that his leg heals.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

What a terrible situation. I hope Oreo will heal. remember he is young. Young bones heal much quicker than old bones do. I feel so sorry for You and Your husband, and mostly or poor oreo.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

The whole situation is just so horrible! I feel for poor Oreo and your family. I'm speechless that someone could even react so callously when it was her own daughter that did it!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

I just replied to your first thread and when i saw this one i was praying for good news. I'm so sorry you're faced with so many options, i can't comment on any of them as i'm terrible with decision making! could it be an option to put your name on the college waiting list and should the first option fail then you have a back up? i know its expensive though. 

It is so upsetting to know your husband went to so much trouble and now you can't go. Hopefully he can get a refund or at least put it on hold until things get better for you, it would be such a shame for all his hard work to be lost.

You have a wonderful little family there and i'm sure you will all pull through this, Oreo is a strong little thing and we're thinking of you always xoxo


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a sad situation!! And all because of some thoughtless child!! I would definitely have your husband call and explain to the mom what is going on and that you are facing some very large vet bills and you expect her to pay for them, or at least help. One option if she is resistant is to pay is to pay for an hour of a lawyers time and get them to write her a letter saying that she will be going to small claims court is she doesn't set up a schedule to pay back the dog's medical bills. I would get the financial stuff in order so that you can concentrate on Oreo.

I would seriously consider the vet college. They do have the up to date research and equipment and I would definitely trust them to do the best thing for his leg. The other option would be a referral to an orthopedic veterinarian and get a second opinion on what they think is the right option. We can't expect our regular vets to know "all" when it comes to problems and it's normal to seek a specialist opinion in these types of situations.

I am so sorry this is happening. Thanks for keeping us updated. My heart breaks for Oreo and for your family.

Brodysmom


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm so very sorry! Poor Oreo, poor you and poor hubby going to all that effort and not be able to take you on your second honeymoon. I'm going to pray that his little leg stays in place so you don't have to worry about all of those other options. If you do have to go to the vet school you will be in great hands. LSU is a fantastic place. Please keep us updated. I hope your husband can talk some sense into the mother of the child who injured Oreo. You have many, many prayers coming from all of us on the forum!!


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

This is so scarey to face. I would stick with the least invasive course of treatment first and see if it stays in place. If it slips a little but will still heal reasonably then I would let it heal even if it is a little disfigured. My reasoning is that the risk of something going wrong and possibly costing his life is a lot lower then the risk of surgery. Orthopedic surgery, especially with pins, has a risk of infection that I would be hesitant to take a chance with in a dog as small as a chi. If all of that fails then my next step would be the university.

I am praying that everything just works out right to begin with and he will be back together in no time.

I am so sorry that you are going to have to miss out on what should have been a wonderful weekend with your husband. Life can be really cruel sometimes and I hope things start looking up soon.

Please let us know how the conversation between your husband and his neice go.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I would definitley consider using the vet school. They will be just as concerned
and involved as any vet - maybe more so.

By ALL MEANS contact a lawyer and draw up papers.
It is beyond any definition of humanity for the mother be so callous
when her daughter has thrown a defenseless creature so hard as to break
bones.

I am a strong believer in Karma. What goes around comes around.
I shudder to think how such horrific behavior might be returned.

I will be praying for your precious boy.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I had to go back and read your previous post, I missed it when I came on this morning. I am so sorry about Oreo. My head hurts, I can feel my eyes swelling as I read your posts. I cannot imagine what you are going through with him. My heart truly aches for you. 
I can't believe your nieces mom would say something like that to you. With my temper I would have hauled off and broken her legs in return.
Your family and Oreo are in my thoughts. I pray for a healthy and quick recovery for him.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

lilbabyvenus said:


> With my temper I would have hauled off and broken her legs in return.


I have been fighting so hard not to say the same thing, but it's exactly how I feel. This woman should consider herself lucky that more people on this forum don't live in Louisiana. I'm glad I don't,at this moment.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

jazzman said:


> I have been fighting so hard not to say the same thing, but it's exactly how I feel. This woman should consider herself lucky that more people on this forum don't live in Louisiana. I'm glad I don't,at this moment.


I couldn't hold it in. She can say whatever she wants about her own dog, but I know we all hold our dogs dear as a family member, not "just a dog." And in my case, my chi is my baby, I can't have children, so Venus is all I've got.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Jazzman and Samantha, I'm right there with you. I was FURIOUS when I read about poor Oreo.


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> What a sad situation!! And all because of some thoughtless child!! I would definitely have your husband call and explain to the mom what is going on and that you are facing some very large vet bills and you expect her to pay for them, or at least help. One option if she is resistant is to pay is to pay for an hour of a lawyers time and get them to write her a letter saying that she will be going to small claims court is she doesn't set up a schedule to pay back the dog's medical bills. I would get the financial stuff in order so that you can concentrate on Oreo.
> 
> I would seriously consider the vet college. They do have the up to date research and equipment and I would definitely trust them to do the best thing for his leg. The other option would be a referral to an orthopedic veterinarian and get a second opinion on what they think is the right option. We can't expect our regular vets to know "all" when it comes to problems and it's normal to seek a specialist opinion in these types of situations.
> 
> ...



Well know weds. if the splint helps, if for some reason it doesn't work, I think we are going to opt for the vet school, we have been talking about it evening. 

And you are right I absolutely love my vet, some vets would have just gave me one option and it most likely would have been the most expensive just to line their pocketbooks, but he gave me every option and explained the pros and cons, not hiding anything,,,when he talked about the school and the specialist his words were" we are like your general practioner and we know alot but sometimes certain situations just needs the advice of someone who actually specializes in certain fields." not all vets would be this open....but I have faith it'll work out.....and thanks for thinking of us


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I would get a opinion from a specialist. Maybe just a consultation to make sure you are making the right decision. I do hope the bone stays in place and starts healing with the splint. (((((HUGS))))) to you and your family and poor little Oreo, I am so sorry this happen.

Kay


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

7 years ago we splinted my mix breeds leg when he was hit by a car. His leg was snapped in two and shattered. We didn't have the money for surgery and pins. 
My vet said she had splinted many that were worse. 

Our boy is now 12 years old. His leg is bumpy and you can tell which one was broken. But he doesn't seem to have any problems with it. Never shows any sign that it bothers him. It doesn't look good cosmetically, but he walks fine.

Hope Oreo feels better soon. Dogs are so resilient and seem to handle pain better than we do.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

My father's little crested broke his paw two weeks ago and he's in a splint now. The day he got it on, he was hobbling around like nothing, and now he flys around with it on. They really do adjust. 
I'm sick hearing how this happened. I'm terrified of kids around Peek and I can only imagine the horror when you asked her to give him to you. As for you inlaw, well, I can't say such things on the forum, but I'm sure you know what I'm thinking. Arggghhh!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

I am sorry I cant really offer much advice other than go with what your heart tells you is right.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about poor little Oreo - I really hope the splinting works. It must be heartbreaking to see him like this.

Your husband was so good to organise your anniversary weekend! 

We don't know your sister in law - you do, maybe she was upset and shocked this happened and sometimes when people are upset and shocked they say the wrong things.

If I was you - you have a sick little dog, it's your 16th Anniversary, your husband had a great weekend planned --- I would lose my anger for this weekend - forget about your sister in law - spend all your energy and time on Oreo and your husband and kids (they are upset too) and really be good to yourself this weekend, order in dinner, sit out with a bottle of wine and give the kids a treat - take a break from the upset and anger you will all be stronger for it and you have enough to deal with at the moment.

Next week you can deal with your feelings for your sister in law.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

sigh...  i still say sue


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

*update between hubby and his niece*

He recieved a phone call from his niece this morning, she was crying, and said she can't believe that I am this mad at her and that her her daughter is only a kid, and she can't believe that we would make such a big deal about this.....Well hubby let her say what she had to say and then he said ok now I gave you chance to talk so now i am going to say what I have to say and do not think about interupting me......I think he noticed how upset I looked so he as he was saying that he walked outside, I heard bits and pieces but i was trying to keep my kids occupied so they wouldn't hear, cause there were a few choice words he said I rather them not hear, but I did hear him talk to her about filing a complaint and I heard him mention going to court, after that I went to the other end of the house cause I was getting upset, so me and the kids went love on Oreo,,,,and CoCo. Sha CoCo she so wants to play with Oreo, but I have to keep them seperated so she doesn't ruff house or get Oreo excited...
Well after about and hour on the phone hubby walks in with this cooky grin, I said well, he said well after i told her everything I had to say, her tone changed and went into this I'm so sorry mode....well hubby said that is just not enough for the hateful and ugly comments made, she asked what would make this right, well he let her know no matter what she does at her house it is her buisness but at our house there are rules and when someone asks or tells you what to do or not to do you respect that and if you feel your daughter is to young to understand you make sure you help make her follow through or DO NOT come at all, there was quite a few other things but it'll just drag my already long post. But by the time they hung up she told my husband she is willing to help pay for some but being they are just about to buy a house she doesn't know how much....(uggg I told hubby he should have said well when you take out your loan ask for a few more dollars to pay the vet bills, he was like O man why I didn't I think of that) but anyway he said he told her it isn't about the money so much as having shown some type of symathy to our family and Oreo,,,,And possible handeling some sort of punishment to her daughter....But he did tell her that if she wants to help she is more than welcome....So we have decided we are going to stay home for the weekend but my mom insisted the kids still go so we will have a quiet time here...and we will see what Monday brings...


As for now I am going to have happy thoughts for the weekend...


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Awwww cajunmom ((((((hugs))))) Again I find tears stinging my eyes. I am just overwhelmed with the whole thing. 

I am sooo glad your husband made it clear that when in your house your rules are to be followed! Bravo hubby.

Have as peaceful a weekend as possible dear lady and love that hubby of yours all up eh?!


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I am glad that your side got heard and she has hopefully changed her tune. I hope you are able to relax some this weekend. I am almost betting that this has been more traumatic to you and your family than it was to Oreo. Dogs are resilliant and I am sure he will pull through brilliantly regardless of what treatment he will need.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

jazzman said:


> I have been fighting so hard not to say the same thing, but it's exactly how I feel. This woman should consider herself lucky that more people on this forum don't live in Louisiana. I'm glad I don't,at this moment.


I wanted to say a similar thing yesterday, i was so angry i wanted to throw the kid out of a top floor window like she threw poor little Oreo!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

So sorry to read this I will send healing to little Oreo.

If you can at all manage it, go with the orthopaedic specialist. It might be the most expensive option, but in the long term, it will be worth it for Oreo and he'll be in expert hands.

I know it's too late now, but for anyone wondering if pet insurance is worthwhile, this sad case should high light the importance of it.
Vet bills now are astronomical, especially for complicated orthopaedic work.

I hope you can find a satisfactory way forward 

Barbara x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I'm so upset reading about this. Poor little Oreo.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

cajunmom said:


> He recieved a phone call from his niece this morning, she was crying, and said she can't believe that I am this mad at her and that her her daughter is only a kid, and she can't believe that we would make such a big deal about this.....Well hubby let her say what she had to say and then he said ok now I gave you chance to talk so now i am going to say what I have to say and do not think about interupting me......I think he noticed how upset I looked so he as he was saying that he walked outside, I heard bits and pieces but i was trying to keep my kids occupied so they wouldn't hear, cause there were a few choice words he said I rather them not hear, but I did hear him talk to her about filing a complaint and I heard him mention going to court, after that I went to the other end of the house cause I was getting upset, so me and the kids went love on Oreo,,,,and CoCo. Sha CoCo she so wants to play with Oreo, but I have to keep them seperated so she doesn't ruff house or get Oreo excited...
> Well after about and hour on the phone hubby walks in with this cooky grin, I said well, he said well after i told her everything I had to say, her tone changed and went into this I'm so sorry mode....well hubby said that is just not enough for the hateful and ugly comments made, she asked what would make this right, well he let her know no matter what she does at her house it is her buisness but at our house there are rules and when someone asks or tells you what to do or not to do you respect that and if you feel your daughter is to young to understand you make sure you help make her follow through or DO NOT come at all, there was quite a few other things but it'll just drag my already long post. But by the time they hung up she told my husband she is willing to help pay for some but being they are just about to buy a house she doesn't know how much....(uggg I told hubby he should have said well when you take out your loan ask for a few more dollars to pay the vet bills, he was like O man why I didn't I think of that) but anyway he said he told her it isn't about the money so much as having shown some type of symathy to our family and Oreo,,,,And possible handeling some sort of punishment to her daughter....But he did tell her that if she wants to help she is more than welcome....So we have decided we are going to stay home for the weekend but my mom insisted the kids still go so we will have a quiet time here...and we will see what Monday brings...
> 
> 
> As for now I am going to have happy thoughts for the weekend...


Ok I love your husband.


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> So sorry to read this I will send healing to little Oreo.
> 
> If you can at all manage it, go with the orthopaedic specialist. It might be the most expensive option, but in the long term, it will be worth it for Oreo and he'll be in expert hands.
> 
> ...


You are right about the insurance, I was looking last night at the different pet insurance offered, and this has really opened my eyes so I will look into in next week, I know getting the insurance now would exclude Oreo's injury, cause most have a year clause, but it would help greatly down the road if anything would come up(which I sure pray they wouldn't need it) but they have some really great choices in plans...


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

Chico's Mum said:


> Ok I love your husband.


Aww thanks, We were talking last night about being 16 years have seemed to fly by, and he was joking and said you don't think 16 years is too long?( I so wacked him for that), but then I said you know we were so young and most said aww yall will see marriage gets to be boring and hard and most said by 10 years we wouldn't be together,,,but you know what 10 years was very hard we went through so much changes over those years, but here at 16 years I can honestly tell him and say today I am more in love with him than when we were first together( when I said that his head literally swole).......So maybe 10 years is just that hump, if you can get over it it will make you stonger...And 16 years some days not many I would like to wack him with a pan.....


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

cajunmom said:


> Aww thanks, We were talking last night about being 16 years have seemed to fly by, and he was joking and said you don't think 16 years is too long?( I so wacked him for that), but then I said you know we were so young and most said aww yall will see marriage gets to be boring and hard and most said by 10 years we wouldn't be together,,,but you know what 10 years was very hard we went through so much changes over those years, but here at 16 years I can honestly tell him and say today I am more in love with him than when we were first together( when I said that his head literally swole).......So maybe 10 years is just that hump, if you can get over it it will make you stonger...And 16 years some days not many I would like to wack him with a pan.....


Awww...love really does make the world go round. You are blessed and it sounds like you know it!  How is Oreo today?


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

Love truely does.


I am so sorry to hear about Oreo, I would have beat that child's [email protected]@ so bad, she needs to be punished for what she did. Her mom needs to be hit just as much if not more then her daughter. That is so crazy. I really hope Oreo is ok and I am be sending puppy prayers your way for him.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

cajunmom said:


> Aww thanks, We were talking last night about being 16 years have seemed to fly by, and he was joking and said you don't think 16 years is too long?( I so wacked him for that), but then I said you know we were so young and most said aww yall will see marriage gets to be boring and hard and most said by 10 years we wouldn't be together,,,but you know what 10 years was very hard we went through so much changes over those years, but here at 16 years I can honestly tell him and say today I am more in love with him than when we were first together( when I said that his head literally swole).......So maybe 10 years is just that hump, if you can get over it it will make you stonger...And 16 years some days not many I would like to wack him with a pan.....


Owwwwwwwww


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Chico's Mum said:


> Owwwwwwwww


LOL !

(That's all I had to say, but it said 'message is too short')


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I would see the orthopedist. My MIL's pup had a similar injury in March and had surgery. It healed as good as new and you can't even tell now. She was given the same options (minus the vet school cuz we don't have one that does that) and chose the orthopedist. Glad we did now. The accident made me buy vet insurance!


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

:foxes15: Man....I am speechless. I cannot imagine.... I am sooo very sorry! For Oreo and for you. You do have a wonderful husband, though, so kind and understanding of you and your feelings. You ought to keep him for a while longer. I do have this to say, though, about the mother of the child. That family should have to pay for all the vet bills, if they are buying a house they can find the money for the vet, not as retribution, but it sounds like the parents need to learn that they are responsible for the actions of their children. The children need to find a way to pay the money back to the parents, at least in part, to learn that they are responsible for their actions. Then the next time the parents will watch their kids and the kids will think twice before taking action.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

okay now im really starting to hate that woman. so she went into "im sorry mode" and what? that's not enough. saying sorry and paying for only some of the bill is NOTHING compared to the emotional distress you and ur family is going through. she only said i'm sorry because she felt obligated not that she really meant it. it's letting someone getting away with murder with an apology....that just isn't right. okay so she's buying a house...good for her? houses are lotsa money and she cant even spare 1G worth and say sorry with that? SHEESH the nerve of her :foxes15: :foxes15: :foxes15:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Just wondering how little Oreo is doing....


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

chi hua hua said:


> Just wondering how little Oreo is doing....


Me too!! Hope the splint has kept the bone in place.


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> Me too!! Hope the splint has kept the bone in place.



Oreo is doing really well, he did try a few times to pull at the splint but all I do is Oreo no-no and he leaves it be, I,m sure it is alittle itchy....but really he seems to act like it isn't there for the most part...When bringing him out to potty he even wobbles on the splint, vet made sure it was wrapped from the top of his leg and the splint goes down covering the bottom of his paws...but I am praying the bone has stayed in place, I know he has been very stronge, but it seems if the bone would have slipped that he would be in some sort of pain....we will find out soon....just keeping my fingers crossed..

Thank yall for all yalls concern,,, We so fell loved
Shawn


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

When will you know? Fingers crossed for you and Oreo!!


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> Me too!! Hope the splint has kept the bone in place.





avbjessup said:


> When will you know? Fingers crossed for you and Oreo!!


We go in wed. for more xrays, and doc will let us know if everything is good, and we will go from there....


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

today is the day! let us know asap!!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I am eagerly awaiting Oreo's xray results!!


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

I made a weds. update on Oreo, it is rather long so instead of reposting here I made a new post...but Oreo is doing good but bad news the splint is not going to work, so we are waiting to hear from LSU... the other post has more details on Oreo and also my husbands niece....
Shawn


----------

